# Bully sticks antlers or something else



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I know just about anything you give your pup to chew on must be supervised, but are there any pros or cons to antlers or bully sticks. Would something else be better for a puppy or dog to chew on. Right now I have both bully sticks and antlers for Nala as well as a big knuckle bone I got at the super market


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not the most knowledgeable on this kind of thing (food and things to chew on seem to be my weak points), but I have always given Dakoda deer antlers. My father, uncles, cousins, half brother, boyfriend, etc. all hunt deer. So aside from some deer meat mixed in with her kibble she gets the antlers. I use the other bones to make jewelry ^w^


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I'm not the most knowledgeable on this kind of thing (food and things to chew on seem to be my weak points), but I have always given Dakoda deer antlers. My father, uncles, cousins, half brother, boyfriend, etc. all hunt deer. So aside from some deer meat mixed in with her kibble she gets the antlers. I use the other bones to make jewelry ^w^


Thank you for the response. I always try to do my best and the right thing but everything you read makes you paranoid that you may harm this thing that puts its complete trust in you


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I wrote an article about the best chews for my blog. The link for K9 Instinct is in my signature if you want to read it.

I am a huge fan of antlers and bully sticks.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> I wrote an article about the best chews for my blog. The link for K9 Instinct is in my signature if you want to read it.
> 
> I am a huge fan of antlers and bully sticks.


Thanks very much


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

m1953 said:


> I know just about anything you give your pup to chew on must be supervised, but are there any pros or cons to antlers or bully sticks. Would something else be better for a puppy or dog to chew on. Right now I have both bully sticks and antlers for Nala as well as a big knuckle bone I got at the super market


Personally, I don't like bullysticks. I find that Sasha makes a huge mess with them when she has them. Deer antlers on the other hand, make zero mess and seem to last longer, so that is my vote. Deer antlers.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

My puppy Ava had her first bully stick earlier this month and LOVED it! It lasted her about 1.5 weeks, getting to chew on it for a short while every day (while supervised--I wouldn't give it to her in her crate). I wouldn't hesitate to give her one again. I would like to try deer antlers, and I saw some at the pet store today, so we'll give that a try next.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My dogs LOVE deer antlers. Bully sticks tend to give them really runny poops.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Good_Karma said:


> My dogs LOVE deer antlers. Bully sticks tend to give them really runny poops.


That could explain occasional loose one,s. thanks. 
I agree she never gets anything to chew unless I am right there with her.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I vote for antlers. We battled with loose poops for a while and I finally figured out it was from the bully sticks. As soon as we switched to antlers, the poops firmed up nicely.


----------



## Blitz-Degen (Jul 22, 2012)

My puppies are teething right now, so they are very interested in chewing anything I'm willing to give them. They got a pair of my older slippers (since they would steal them the moment I took them off if I wasn't paying attention), but I took those away when they started ripping off the rubber sole. I started giving them seedless watermelon (with the rind still attached and only about an inch to inch and a half of "meet" still on it), sometimes after I stuck it in the freezer for a few hours. I've given them fresh carrots, and carrots that I've frozen, and they get large ice cubes. Those things seem to entertain them very well, and I don't feel bad about giving them any of it. The watermelon will make them pee like racehorses, but they really seem to enjoy it. I just have to double their walks for 3-5 hours after they eat it. LOL. I'd like to try antlers too.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use antlers and bully sticks, but prefer the antlers. The bully sticks can make a nasty mess in the carpet.


----------



## GSDRoxie (Jul 24, 2012)

*Bully Sticks for my roxie*



Blitz-Degen said:


> I started giving them seedless watermelon (with the rind still attached and only about an inch to inch and a half of "meet" still on it), sometimes after I stuck it in the freezer for a few hours. I've given them fresh carrots, and carrots that I've frozen, and they get large ice cubes.


These are such great ideas! I'll have to try them out.  Thanks

Roxie loves bully sticks and I get them from Best Bully Sticks.com. We did have issues of the loose stool for a bit but now I just give them to her less frequently and it's all good.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bully sticks give Milla the runs as well but Phinneas LOVES them so he gets them in his kennel. 

I also freeze the carrots and give them as treats. Mine go gaga over these! 

Milla will occasionally chew on the antlers but isn't as interested in them. I find the frozen beef ribs work better.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

There's also something else that I used to givemy pup before he got his adult teeth in. The are called Churpi chews or Himalayan Chews. They're made from Yaks milk, but dogs (at least mine) love them. I still give them to him occasionally, but now he no longer gnaws on them, he just eats them like rock candy (which is why I don't really give them to him anymore)


----------



## Blitz-Degen (Jul 22, 2012)

GSDRoxie said:


> These are such great ideas! I'll have to try them out.  Thanks
> 
> Roxie loves bully sticks and I get them from Best Bully Sticks.com. We did have issues of the loose stool for a bit but now I just give them to her less frequently and it's all good.


Thanks a lot! They are healthy, and they aren't foods the dogs shouldn't have. Our vet said in moderation they are totally fine to feed as treats or supplements to food but not to be the main source/staple of their diet. It's been a HUGE help. I will say this... none of those treats last long, and they frequently will sit at the edge of the kitchen and stare longingly at the freezer. It's adorable and annoying all at the same time.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

stella loves bully sticks but i suspect too many cause her to have loose poop too. and now she just plows right through them. she is not too keen on antlers. i have been filling old marrow bones with canned dog food, pumpkin or cottage cheese and freezing them. but that doesn't last very long either. what else might be good?


----------

